# Text in Farbe schreiben?



## Kriskra (27. September 2004)

Hi,

Bin noch ZIEEMLICH neu in Java ) Hab gerrade meine 1. schulung hinter mir, jetzt will ich versuchen einen Text (Noch in der CMD console) in einer bestimmten farbe anzuzeigen, ist die irgentwie möglich?

Wäre dankbar für hilfe 

Mfg
Kriskra


----------



## Snape (28. September 2004)

Ich wüsste nicht wie, aber wenn Du eine Lösung finden solltest, würde sie mich auch interessieren.


----------

